# Cant find any more space opera please help



## di4medollaz (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello everyone   I am in need of new space opera of a certain type and have $250 kindle gift card that i got for my b-day.
I just spent a bunch on a few books and most i didnt like so i been doing TONS of research on peoples opinions and browsed tons of top 25 lists and alot of browsing amazon reviews. Alot of the books i bought right away i either couldnt get into after 250 pages or i just loved. 

Im really into storys that involve Massive alien fleets of ships , and galactic sized space battles with numerous alien species and fighting for our very existence. And honestly i dont even care if it has a very deep story or filled with writing errors i just like those kinda books also i usually dont read stand alone books i like series of 3 or more. Also i find the older books kinda too outdated as technology and ideas go and find Books written after the internet information age too be more better especially with what future tech might be like

Im gonna list what my research on lists and reviews got me and what i thought would be epic space opera what i thought would maybe have the specifics of what i am looking for in a space opera , i ve read about 25 so far and will list what i havent read but am on the fence about cause they dont look to be what i am after and was dissapointed in a few highly rated ones so i dont wanna waste any more $$$
These are the books i compiled as a list on Word pad and copy pasted their intro and cover on the word pad
(Uplift War series) "David Brin"  
Hyperion (Hyperion series) "Dan Simmons"
Revalation Space (Revalation space series) "Alastair reynolds"
Hidden Empire (Saga of seven suns series) "Kevin J Anderson"
Foundation (Foundation Series) "Issac Asimov"  -dunno if this is my cup of tea-
Zones of thought trilogy " Vernor vinge" 
Forever war "Joe Haldemen"
Pandoras star (Commonwealth saga series) "Peter F Hamilton"
Steel world (Undying mercaneries series)  "Bv Larson"
The Reality Dysfunction (Night's Dawn series) "Peter F Hamilton"
Ancillary Justice (Imperial Radch series) "Anne Leckie"
Gateway (Heechee Saga series) "Frederik Pohl"
Conquerors' Pride (The Conquerors Saga, Book One) "Timothy Zahn"
Enders Game (Enders Saga series) "Orson scott card"
Warship (Black Fleet trilogy) "Joshua Dalzelle"
Dauntless (The Lost Fleet series) "Jack campbell"
Aurora: CV-01" (The Frontiers Saga series) "Ryk Brown"
Assault Troopers (Extinction Wars series) "Vaughn Heppner" 
Koban (Koban Series) "Stephen Bennet"
And i find Arthur c Clarke books too outdated for me even though they are good stories apparantley and the Foundation series is not the kinda space opera im looking for same with Xelle sequence books
also Honor Harrington and Vorksogian saga dont look like my cup of tea either. David brin looks good but might be a little too outdated also but i still might like it.


These are the books i have read and LOVED so i kept reading the series and is exactly what i am looking for and why i started this thread cause everything i try starting i cant get into.
Old Mans war (Old Mans War series) "John Scalzi" Perfection at its heights
The Slaver War Series "Raymond L Weil" Amazing and EXACTLY what i need too find more of. All 9 books read in 5 days
Galactic empire Wars series " Raymond L Weil"
A Fire Upon The Deep "Vernor Vinge"  A little too outdated and use of newsgroups is hilarious but a decent story and hear A deepness in the sky is pretty good but am on the fence 
The Synchronicity War series book 1 "Dietmar Arthur Wehr" Decent and might buy the rest
Swarm (Star Force Series) "Bv Larson"  only 1 book in and its decent so far but nothing like the other books i just read
Consider Phlebas (Culture series) "Peter F Hamilton" 151 pages in and cant get into it really so far
Hidden empire (Saga Of Seven Suns Series) "Kevin Anderson" 300 pages in and cant get into it but i hear it gets better? sounds like what i like though?

So now i would GREATLY appreciate any suggestions from anyone what book series that i might like that is up my alley "no pun intended" Alot of my list has 1 thing i like and none of the others and a few have even none but are highly rated.
Remember i like books mostly written in the internet age with Alien invasions , Epic space battles , Galactic wide conflicts , numerous alien species and i dont mind if some of the storys are highly unlikley or edited poorly , as long as they fit that criteria. Also i find for some reason the amazon only writers too be pretty darn good. Raymond L Weil is my favorite for sure and any books like his i will love for sure , they have all 5 specs of what i like and am looking for more so anything like that please let me know so i can spend my gift card. THANKS


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Star Carrier series by Ian Douglas, plus his Star Marines Series


The Expanse Series should be a good match


Starwolves is out of print but seems to fit the bill... and is a guilty favorite of mine
http://www.amazon.com/Starwolves-Thorarinn-Gunnarsson/dp/0445210400/ref=la_B000AP78PU_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1441979746&sr=1-2

I'm not sure why Honor Harrington doesn't fit for you it sounds perfect


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

This was a good series


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

If you liked Scalzi, you'd probably like Mark Van Name -- good stuff.  You might also like David Webber (Honor Harrington series).  There's another Baen author...female...gah.  I'll think of it.  She also writes fantasy so I'll have to find her titles.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Jasper Scott - Dark Space series.

Ryk Brown - Frontiers Saga

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> If you liked Scalzi, you'd probably like Mark Van Name -- good stuff. You might also like David Webber (Honor Harrington series). There's another Baen author...female...gah. I'll think of it. She also writes fantasy so I'll have to find her titles.


Elizabeth Moon


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out Elizabeth Moon, especially Vatta's War and the series beginning with Once a Hero.

Keith Laumer's The Glory Game may be too old school for you,  but I'd give it a try.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

almost forgot this one!


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

I would try getting the first Honor Harrington book and try it;  I'm not sure the price on Amazon but it is free in the Baen Books free library. It certainly sounds like something you would enjoy.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll add another vote for Honor Harrington. Good stuff. Hyperion cantos would have been my other major suggestion but that's covered. I think I've read the Hyperion series at least 6 or 7 times now...


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

A Galaxy Unknown series. The first book has a section where you go wtf?, but once you get past it, the series becomes a really great read. 9 books in the main series, and there is now a spin off.


Vatta's war and the Serrano Legacy series (Once a Hero is book 4) by Elizabeth Moon are excellent, but alas, no aliens.


----------



## di4medollaz (Sep 11, 2015)

Honor Harrington just doesnt look like my type of series , neither does elizibeth moon. I like that it would have epic space battles but i am looking for books with battles with aliens and fights against the extinction of man kind. Expanse series looks awsome but its about to come out on a tv series on syfy channel so im gonna wait for that.
The Ryk Brown Frontiers Saga looks like it might fit the bill , so does Star Carrier series , the rest dont look like what i am looking for.

Scrapyard ship series looks super good so does that KOBAN series. Here is the First book in the Koban series intro________

Quantum gravity theory revealed hidden dimensions that concealed gravity's strong link to Tachyon Space. Nearly unlimited cheap energy from tachyons led to the creation of Jump Hole technology and faster than light travel to the stars. In two hundred years, humanity had colonized over seven hundred planets in a volume five hundred light years in radius. Humankind enjoyed the benefits of the end of wars and disbanded its standing armies. Life was idyllic for three hundred years.

Then the Krall came.

The Krall, a warrior race with lightning-fast reflexes has used combat for 25,000 years to select the genes of the strongest and fastest warriors. This breeding program created a species fit to dominate the galaxy. Dominate everywhere but on Koban, an uninhabited planet with high gravity, teal colored flora and impossibly fast and savage animals that employ organic superconducting nerves.

The Krall captured humans at the fringes of their expansion for testing on Koban. Humanity was useful only if they were adequate fighters. If not, the Krall intended to destroy the species because they already had slave races, and humans were poor tasting meat animals. If humans proved worthy opponents, the Krall would fight with the same weapons humans used, in order to continue their quest for physical perfection.

Growing weary of the humans' incapacity to fight well, the Krall were close to a decision to eliminate the race when they captured their last cargo of humans for testing - a ship containing bio-scientists. The choice was simple: Put up a good fight or condemn humanity to extinction. The Krall will discover more than one species knows how to bypass natural selection.

That looks to be good. Does anyone know if the Kevin J Anderson "Saga of seven suns series gets good?" There is a new series thats a sequel to it "The saga of Shadows" and one of the books in the series "The Dark Between the Stars" was just nominated for a hugo award.
Im debating wether its worth it to read all of the Saga books to get to the way better rated Shadow Saga sequels. Some people rate the saga series as exellent and some poorly.

I find i dont like the hard sci-fi books that are more realistic of what space battles are really probably like , for example taking 10 hours too brake too a stop or missles being shot many thousands of km away or taking 6 hours to get too a enemy ship once you see them. I more like the star trek , stargate sg-1 type of battlefields lol. Im just finishing Joshua Dalzelle's new Black fleet Trilogy and thats exactly what its like as well a Synchronicity war series that i stopped 3 books in

There is a ton of Amazon only writers like Vaughn Heppner and BV Larson that are super good but i have finished most of their books. Man i just wish i could find books EXACTLY like Raymond L Weils writing style and same themes , too me he is the king of sci-fi , although some of it is a bit far fetched in his "Galactic Empires" series and a bit of mistakes but his imagination is real good and every series gets better wich is never usually the case , sequels usually get weaker. If anyones willing to give Raymond Weil's Slaver Wars series a try Read "Alien Contact" before the first book "Moon Wreck" I dunno why he numbered them like that. Book 4 is where it gets crazy good and book 8 it gets epic.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

di4medollaz said:


> Scrapyard ship series looks super good


The first book is really good. But the second committed a cardinal sin for me - it wasn't true to what the main characters were. When ex-Navy Seals go into a hostile environment with a new gun, without first finding out how to turn it on, the story has gotten stupid just for plot development. At the point where people die through a reason which isn't in any way believable, I stop reading. Another part of that plot was also so blindingly obvious as to what was coming, it was too painful to read.

Just one of a number of series with good opening books, but somewhere in books 2 or 3, the plot advancement takes the easy way out, and simply isn't believable. Sometimes I wonder what is going through the author's heads as they're writing. Sometimes I think they watch too much tv. Expendable red shirt syndrome, and resurrect the dead character mechanisms have been done to death.

Take another look at A Galaxy Unknown - but look at the entire series. The first book is against pirates, but as the books advance, the number of alien species involved goes up with each book. Like most series, you need to get through the first few books before you get to the really interesting stuff.


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd like to recommend Kevin J. Anderson's The Saga of the Seven Suns.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Marc Johnson said:


> I'd like to recommend Kevin J. Anderson's The Saga of the Seven Suns.


I read two of those, but just couldn't get into it


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I found the Scrapyard Ship series to be really stupid, juvenile, and totally unbelievable.


----------



## di4medollaz (Sep 11, 2015)

NanD said:


> Jasper Scott - Dark Space series.
> 
> Ryk Brown - Frontiers Saga
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks , i started the first book of Ryk Brown - Frontiers Saga and im on book 10 now lol. This series i thought i wouldnt like cause i only usually like my books with at least 1 alien species or plots on a epic , universe spanning scale but i was wrong in my assumption.

Sigh , im running out of books for this genre. I guess after im done i wil start koban series or read hyperion saga books wich alot of people seem to like. Might even try saga of the seven suns again and try and get past first book. Still BV larson and raymond weil to me are the kings of space opera and sure hope to find more authors like that although Ryk Brown was a good find.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Nathan Lowell just released a new book - In Ashes Born - a sequel to Owners Share, but the start of a new series. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0160RR194

I dropped everything as soon as it was available, and read it straight through with little more than toilet and food gathering breaks.

Have a look, I recommend this series. Its not the normal 'the galaxy is ending' space opera style of books. But it is a great series for those who like life in the future and in space, with a unique way of looking at the technology of space travel itself.

If you haven't seen the series before, start with Quarter Share.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I loved this trilogy and it should fit your criteria

The Terran Union is engaged in a vast interstellar war against the Krag, ruthless aliens intent on exterminating humankind. In 2315, the wily Max Robichaux is given command of the USS Cumberland, a destroyer with state-of-the-art capabilities but a combat record so bad, she's known as the "Cumberland Gap."

Capt. Robichaux's first mission: to take his warship to the Free Corridor, where the Krag have secretly been buying strategic materials, and to seize or destroy any ships carrying enemy cargo. Far from the fleet and under enforced radio silence, Max relies only on his determination and guile&#8230;and the support and friendship of his chief medical officer, the brilliant Dr. Sahin.

Because even as he deals with the ship's onboard problems and the stress of carrying out her risky assignment, Max and the doctor discover that the Cumberland and her misfit crew are all that stands in the way of a deadly Krag attack that threatens to end the war-and humanity-once and for all.

A far-future story in the tradition of "ships of wood, men of iron" novels, To Honor You Call Us and the Man of War series combines the adventure of exploration, the excitement of war, and the dangers of the unknown through the eyes of a ship and her crew.

also


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 18, 2015)

This thread is a little old, so I don't know if the OP is still looking or not ...

But have you tried John Ringo's Troy Rising series.  It sounds like exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

TimothyEllis said:


> Nathan Lowell just released a new book - In Ashes Born - a sequel to Owners Share, but the start of a new series. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0160RR194
> 
> I dropped everything as soon as it was available, and read it straight through with little more than toilet and food gathering breaks.
> 
> ...


I've read this series twice. It's not typical space opera in that it's not a shoot em up series - but it's fantastic.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> I've read this series twice. It's not typical space opera in that it's not a shoot em up series - but it's fantastic.


I agree. (Read the rest of the series probably 8 times now.)

People are arguing about if its space opera or not. Imo it is, just not mainstream for the genre.


----------



## karalockharte (Oct 8, 2015)

I really like Catherine Asaro's space opera series which starts with "Primary Inversion."

Also, I'm a big fan of Rachel Bach's military space opera trilogy which starts with Fortune's Pawn.


----------



## di4medollaz (Sep 11, 2015)

Chad Winters said:


> I loved this trilogy and it should fit your criteria
> 
> The Terran Union is engaged in a vast interstellar war against the Krag, ruthless aliens intent on exterminating humankind. In 2315, the wily Max Robichaux is given command of the USS Cumberland, a destroyer with state-of-the-art capabilities but a combat record so bad, she's known as the "Cumberland Gap."
> 
> ...


 OMG thank you! This looks perfect for me. Im right about to finish book 13 of the frontier saga. Im gonna skip scrapyard ship cause alot of people say its not good and am gonna go with youre suggestion or Koban.

Thanks for all youre suggestion guys , you have all REALLY helped me. Anymore suggestions would be appreciated as i read books fast and will run out of books from my exact genre within 6 months


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Take a look at David Weber and Steve White's Starfire series, _Stars at War_ and _Stars at War II_. They cover a total of 4 books but in particular _In Death Ground_ and _Shiva Option_ are about a massive invasion into Terran Space and the inter-species alliance to fight back.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate to be that guy, but the Culture series and Consider Phlebas are Iain M Banks, not Peter F Hamilton. Speaking of Peter F Hamilton, though, you may like his Dreaming Void series. The guy writes incredibly long books so if you do like his stuff (I'm unsold, myself, I've read quite a few but never been totally convinced), they represent excellent value 

Chris Bunch's "Shadow Warrior" series might be to your liking, and the omnibus edition is £6.99 on Kindle.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

You might also like the 'This Corner of the Universe' series by Britt Ringel. Plenty of battles and decent understanding of military tactics, if that's your thing. The writing reminds me a lot of David Weber, who has been namechecked in this thread a couple of times.


----------

